# Basics Of Dirt Jumping



## cezrok (Oct 26, 2010)

Found this great vid of how to dirt jump developing a very basic skill , the 2nd video is insane it shows some french or german nutter jumping a ski jump on a downhill bike awesome stuff !!!!:thumbsup:

http://hubpages.com/hub/extreme-mountain-biking-explained

don't try the second one at home !


----------



## cezrok (Oct 26, 2010)

*How To Dirt Jump*

Sorry wrong thread this is the one !!

http://hubpages.com/hub/How-To-Jump-On-A-Mountain-Bike


----------

